# Struggling to gain weight



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I eat near on 5000 cals a day I try to make these as quality calories as I can within in my budget and other aspects of life. But I still seem to struggle to add weight? I've lost a couple pound again this week but I have been Ill a few days and not been able to eat my normal diet.

Could this be the reason or is it something else.

Here is an example of my daily intake


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

When all else fails for me, its noodles and tuna, chicken and chips that rake up my calories lol.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

You haven't been consuming 5000 cals for long though have ya mate? Plus being sick won't help.

I'd give it some more time if I was you. Have a steady couple of months at 5k before you judge yourself as not gaining.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Wots your diet consist of?

From breakfast to last meal


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I would have 3 shakes a day in between meals

Mix protein powder with oats and milk, should get around 7-800 cals per shake, that would be over 2000 cals extra throughout the day!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

how busy is your life.

i lost 1lb on a bulk recently cos of it..


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

It won't let me upload a pic yet


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I agree with Cal with being busy

Also how stressful things are, I'm stressed quite a bit at the mo with work and home and it definately affects your hunger, eating then becomes a chore!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

btw 5000 cals a day albeit dirty ones will give you a weight of 24+ stone i think if you stuck to it..


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I'll post up my diet when I can this evening. It is in my progress journal though guys.

Cal I already have oats and milk which bulks up my diet a bit.

True Dave I need to give myself a few more weeks yet I think.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

fleg said:


> J-dog... Try a box of these a week...


Niiiiice!!

I'm with Dave though, I reckon more time with solid 7 day dedication would be a better indicator.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Here's a general day in my diet I've added in cottage cheese in the morning


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Can't see anything after 5.30 dude?

Check you out with your mandarin!!!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

To be honest after I've had my tea I don't normally eat after that maybe a shake before bed but that's it


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I'd say you need another evening meal, around the 8pm mark. How about an omelette on toast?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Yeah, as Fleg and Dorsey said, you need to eat more often

From the time I get up, I don't go longer than 2 hours between eating something and that is even when I'm bulking or cutting!!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Hold on, I've just realised what the thread is primarily about

You can't seem to put weight on but you say you don't eat hardly anything after 5.30, I think you've answered it yourself!!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

When im at work I can only eat on snack breaks so 10 am then 1pm I try to sneak something in at 3:30 pm then obviously something for tea I'm going to add something else in at 8 ish give that a go ?


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm the same J work breaks are 10 and 1 but I have a sneeky shake about 4/4:30 only takes a minute and keeps everything ticking over.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

That's exactly it Dave


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

jordan, you can check out my progress journal. i have just updated it with 2 diets, one from Sept last year when I was approx 220lbs & my current one (255lbs) Might give you a bit of guidance in how consistant you need to be!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ok thanks Neil I'll take a look


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Just outta interest, what do you weigh?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Currently I'm weighing 13 stone 9 but I was at 15 stone before Christmas


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

5ft11 is my height aswell


----------



## garathnormanmtts (Jul 15, 2011)

Spreading delicious calorie-rich toppings on toast, crackers, pita, and any other carbohydrate source is an excellent way to increase caloric intake.


----------

